# Eine Art Blog mit File Upload?!



## RiegaZ (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mit meinen Freunden derzeit an unserer Diplomarbeit und nun stellt sich mir folgende Frage:

Da wir uns nicht immer sehen, arbeiten wir sehr viel von zu Hause aus und da wäre ein gemeinsamer FTP sehr von Vorteil. Da es aber umständlich ist sich immer abzusprechen wäre ein Programm mit Log Funktion nicht schlecht Wo man ein kurzes Statement schreiben kann was man an einer Datei verändert hat und das wenn 2 gleichzeitig an einer Datei arbeiten natürlich aufschreit wenn einer die Datei des anderen irrtümlich überschreiben will......Gibt es da was?

Sowas wie die Blog Technologie wäre interessant, aber da bietet kein Dienst einen File Upload soweit ich das gesehen habe?! (http://www.blogger.com)

Wäre für jeden Vorschlag dankbar
lg michi


----------



## visionsign (25. Juli 2005)

Hi,

 ich denke "Subversion" wäre hier die Perfekte Lösung!


----------



## thooomy (25. Juli 2005)

Hast du schonmal von CVS gehört ?

Das macht nämlich exakt das was du  machen willst.. (is aber u.U. etwas
kompliziert einzurichten)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2005)

Nur mal so nebenbei...
CVS und SubVersion sind mehr oder weniger das gleiche.
CVS hat aber schon einige Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel und SubVersion bietet wohl ein paar mehr tolle, neue Sachen.

Hab mit beiden jedoch noch nicht richtig gearbeitet, nur ein paar mal Repositories runtergeladen.


----------

